# Thực phẩm giúp tóc khỏe đẹp



## mai lan (19/4/18)

*Bổ sung các loại đậu, hạt, sữa chua, cá béo chứa omega-3, gạo lứt giúp khắc phục các bệnh lý về tóc.*
Khi tóc bị khô, thưa, dễ gãy rụng, bạn thường tìm các loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc tóc. Tuy nhiên, mái tóc óng mượt cần kết hợp yếu tố dinh dưỡng hợp lý vì mỹ phẩm chỉ giúp tóc đẹp lên bề ngoài. Mỗi tháng tóc dài ra khoảng 0,5-1,5 cm, nên cần được bổ sung dinh dưỡng trong chế độ ăn để tóc bóng khỏe.
Những thực phẩm tốt cho tóc

*Cá béo: *Chứa acid béo omega-3 là một loại acid béo rất quan trọng, không những tốt cho não tim mắt mà còn giúp tổng hợp các vitamin cần thiết cho mái tóc. Acid béo omega-3 cần thiết cho da đầu khỏe mạnh, nếu thiếu nó sẽ làm cho da đầu khô và tóc cũng vậy, ngoài ra tóc sẽ chậm phát triển.

Cá chứa nhiều acid béo omega-3 là cá hồi, cá thu, cá mòi, cá ngừ và sò. Cá hồi còn chứa kẽm là chất dinh dưỡng vô cùng tốt cho mái tóc. Lượng kẽm trong cá hồi cao hơn nhiều các nguồn thức ăn khác. Kẽm giải quyết được nhiều vấn đề của tóc như rụng tóc, tróc da đầu. Những nguồn thức ăn giàu kẽm như hàu, sò, các loại hải sản có vỏ, thịt heo, thịt bò, gia cầm, gan, củ cải, đậu hà lan, đậu nành, lòng đỏ trứng gà...

_

_
_Ăn uống đủ chất giúp tóc khỏe từ bên trong. Ảnh: StyleCraze_​ 
*Gạo lứt:* Giàu chất xơ và các loại vitamin, đặc biệt vitamin nhóm E và B. Giàu protein chất lượng cao, gạo lứt làm cho tóc khỏe hơn, chống lại các tác nhân có hại từ bên ngoài đang hằng ngày ảnh hưởng đến tóc như ánh nắng, hóa chất, ô nhiễm không khí... Nhiều công trình nghiên cứu cho thấy các chất dinh dưỡng có trong gạo lứt là một phương thuốc tự nhiên giúp tóc phát triển nhanh hơn.

*Rau xanh: *_C_ó lợi cho sức khỏe, rau xanh còn giúp tóc nhanh dài. Rau màu xanh đậm (cải xoăn, súp lơ, rau muống, rau dền...) cung cấp vitamin và các chất dinh dưỡng, đồng thời chứa nhiều chất sắt là thành phần quan trọng cấu tạo hồng cầu, giúp vận chuyển máu tới các mao mạch, kích thích sự phát triển của tóc. Ngoài ra vitamin C và A có nhiều trong rau xanh thẫm giúp bảo vệ da đầu, tăng dần số nang tóc. Vitamin A giúp bảo vệ và sản xuất ra chất dầu giữ ẩm cho da dầu. Thiếu vitamin A gây ngứa da đầu và gàu.

*Các loại dậu: *Nguồn protein tuyệt vời từ các loại đậu mang lại những lợi ích không ngờ cho sức khỏe và mái tóc. Đậu không chỉ cung cấp nhiều protein để tóc phát triển mà còn bổ sung sắt, kẽm, biotin (thiếu biotin làm tóc giòn và dễ gãy). Sắt rất quan trọng do giúp hồng cầu mang oxy dến nang tóc. Thiếu sắt gây rụng tóc.

Các loại đậu tốt cho tóc là đậu nành, đậu đỏ, đậu đen, đậu lăng, đậu xanh. Mỗi tuần nên dùng ba cốc (khoảng 100 ml một cốc) đậu. Chỉ một cốc sữa đậu nành hàng ngày cũng có thể cung cấp đa số dưỡng chất cần thiết để chống oxy hóa, đẩy mạnh quá trình tái sinh và kích thích tóc phát triển. Nguồn magenium phong phú trong các loại đậu kích hoạt các enzyme của da đầu, giải quyết sự mất cân bằng khiến tóc bị rụng theo thời gian.

*Nước và sữa chua: *Sữa chua cung cấp casein, một protein chất lượng cao và calcium giúp tóc khỏe mạnh và đầy sức sống. Uống đủ nước mỗi ngày 2-2,5 lít sẽ giúp giữ ẩm cho mái tóc.

*Các loại hạt: *Các loại hạt chứa acid alpha-linolenic, acid béo omega-3 giúp tóc phát triển tốt và bóng. 

*Trứng: *Chứa nhiều vitamin B12 và biotin, cung cấp protein tốt cho cơ thể và làm tóc khỏe mạnh hơn.

_*Cà rốt: *_Là nguồn cung cấp vitamin A dồi dào, giúp da đầu khỏe mạnh và tóc phát triển tốt.

Bác sĩ* Nguyễn Văn Tuấn*

_Nguồn: vnexpress_


----------

